# Sikes Bulls



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Sikes has been lookin good. Got a few bulls last week on cut mullet and croakers. Been having to catch bait at 3mile first, cant get anything at Sikes for some reason.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Your not catching any bait at sikes because these monsters are eatting the bait! Nice catch!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Catch !! Are you on the Gulf Breeze side or Beach side???


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

I almost always fish the gulf breeze side. Ive never had much luck for bulls on the PCB side. probably just coincidence though.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Is the lack of bait common this time of year? I've been out there four times since early December and haven't seen a pinfish.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice looking fish!

Tod


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey nice bull reds there!!! Question,was there anything else being caught out there? Maybe some sheepshead or white trout?


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

havent caught any white trout out there. havent been fishin for sheeps though theyre probly there


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Bullls!!


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice job...:notworthy:I never get lucky when i go out there no matter when it is guess its just me...:001_huh:


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

How late were you out there?


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice fish! This time of year, night fishing, for reds should bring some great times.
Gulp or live white trout is alway productive. You see everyone fishing on the bottom but its not always the ticket.
Free line a live white trout or pin fish and while you are waiting throw the gulp. Use a heavier ounce jig head, maybe slightly less depending on the current. Since throwing from the bridge you need a little extra weight to get it down. Bump and real off the bottom and you should get ate.
Consistant throws and retrieve will find your fish, almost gaurenteed. I bet some nights I throw several hundreds of times. 
Find the lights and work the edges bringing your bait from the dark into the light.
Some nights it just gets crazy and some its fishing and not catching. If you do it consistantly, night fishing for reds is a blast.


----------

